# where to buy working dogs?



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Where do people buy working dogs? I am finding it hard to find a working dog breeder in New England.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

If you don't have luck on Craig's list (there's a whole entire thread on here dedicated to the funny ads that come there, so buyer beware!), I would suggest looking at breed registry websites which sometimes run classifieds. I was browsing the NKR (National Kiko Registry) website the other day and there was a section in the classifieds for LGDs. Also, many of the larger goat farm businesses that have websites also will sell LGDs and you'll see them on their websites. At one time, I was looking at rescue sites for the working breeds, but learned that adult dogs who haven't been raised with livestock usually don't train well, especially with some of the situations they come out of. 

I'm making an 8-hour trip back to my hometown in 2 weeks and happened across someone on the NKR site selling Anatolian Shepherd pups with a phone number that sounded like it may be from around my hometown area - I googled their farm, emailed her, and turns out she lives just a few miles from where I grew up and I went to high school with her uncle. Despite the irony of it and her very reasonable price offer, I couldn't talk hubby into letting me bring a pup home with me! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check some websites of goat breeders..in your area... some may be breeding and selling them... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. You can also look at farms around you with LGDs and ask them where they got their dog(s)...they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

what breeds are recommended?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the Anatolian myself.... 

The Great Pyrenees is another good one.... but has a lot of hair....

Just depends what your likes are..... :wink:


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

Anatolian also........ OK so these People aren't Near you But i have always wanted one of there dogs & it seems their pups end up all over the place. They seem like really good quality dogs so it may help you in choosing one. My Favorite is Caper one of the male imports from turkey.

http://www.shepherds-rest.com/index.html

P.s if i every get more goats & more property i will most likely get an intact breeding quality dog from them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are looking for LGD I know Rosasharn breeds GP's (I think it's GP LOL!)


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

4kids said:


> Where do people buy working dogs? I am finding it hard to find a working dog breeder in New England.


Google breeds you are looking for (example: Maremma Puppies) or google the terms:
_"Breeders for sale Connecticut" _(or whatever area you are wanting).

A simple search " "X" puppies for sale " will also pull up most of the main Breeder Advertising websites.

Try ebays classifieds (kijiji) or hoobly Check with breed clubs in your area and check with livestock clubs in your area.

Most people find us by a google search, or through 2 Breeder's Info website we advertise on.

If you want to adopt or rescue a dog-- Petfinder.com is excellent for that. Hooks you up with agencies all over. You can search by zipcode or search by breed.

Craigslist flags working dog ads all the time. Not many ads for that reason.

Hope that helps.
We are possibly delivering dogs up to NY, and can add extra, if you still need an LGD or working farm dog.
Link: *2wFarm*


----------

